# Child Benefit



## Lifechaser (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Considering a potential opportunity to move and work in Cyprus in the next 2-3 mths. Nothing confirmed yet but as part of my research, I'm wondering if anyone could answer the following;

I have 2 children, aged 4 & 2 yrs currently recieving child benefit in UK. Would we be recieving this in Cyprus or do we have to apply for same in Cyprus if it exists?

Really would appreciate anyone's feedback,

Thanks,

Lifechaser


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Since Cyprus joined the EU everything regarding benefits has changed. People are now able to claim and receive some UK benefits even if they are living in Cyprus. It all depends on which benefit, how long they will remain abroad and their personal circumstances.

It is possible to continue to receive UK child benefit if you are going to live in Cyprus for less than a year or if you are on work placement, but not if you have chosen to move to Cyprus permanently. If you chose to emigrate from the UK to Cyprus permanently then you have to claim Cyprus's equivalent, as you have found out. There is a government website www.cyprus.gov.cy that gives information but a lot of it is in Greek

With respect, once you knew about it, you chose not to bother to collect the benefit. Therefore you shouldn't blame Cyprus for 'losing' the money.


----------

